# pt_PT, pt_BR

## fghellar

Se mais algum brasileiro estiver se perguntando que raios significa "fixe", aqui tem um pequeno vocabulário para auxiliar nas "traduções" entre pt_PT e pt_BR...  :Smile: 

http://www.terravista.pt/Enseada/1347/vocabula.htm

----------

## humpback

Sempre practico  :Smile: 

CONCRETO PROTENDIDO ..... Agora já sei o que raio aquele texto queria dizer..........

----------

## RoadRunner

hehe, para não falar na componente de entretenimento =) dei umas boas gargalhadas a ler o artigo.

Obrigado fghellar, ou como vocês dizem, valeu! =)

----------

## AngusYoung

Muito bem vindo esse "dicionário" ... mesmo porque eu já fui um dos que se perguntou o que significa fixe   :Very Happy: 

Abraços

----------

## PT_LAmb

Acho que um dia vou ter de fazer um dicionário de Micaelense - Português continental.  :Laughing: 

Era uma ideia...  :Very Happy: 

(Micaelense é o sotaque dos habitantes da ilha de São Miguel do arquipélago dos Açores. Para os nossos amigos do BR)  :Smile: 

----------

